# what to fill wall bag with?



## dan.h (Feb 9, 2011)

I've heard of a few different things but not sure what would be the best?  I'm still a beginner with just 1 year experience and this will be on my garage wall via some plywood.  It is a 3-section bag.  I've heard: tossed sand grain (aquarium tank type), mung beans, rice or plastic beads.  

Any suggestions on which one?  Also, when I'm putting my wall bag up, being that I'm 6'7", should I have the top of the 3 sections eye level and the middle second below that?  There's not many people who I'd be punching in the face my height. lol

Thanks!


----------



## wtxs (Feb 9, 2011)

dan.h said:


> I've heard of a few different things but not sure what would be the best?  I'm still a beginner with just 1 year experience and this will be on my garage wall via some plywood.  It is a 3-section bag.  I've heard: tossed sand grain (aquarium tank type), mung beans, rice or plastic beads.
> 
> Any suggestions on which one?  Also, when I'm putting my wall bag up, being that I'm 6'7", should I have the top of the 3 sections eye level and the middle second below that?  There's not many people who I'd be punching in the face my height. lol
> 
> Thanks!



Assuming you are just starting to play with the wall bag, go with the rice or beans, give your skin and bones to have time to adjust and toughing up before going up to the harder stuff.

I would suggest you mount the bag at the correct level to train your techniques and body structures ... I center of the top bag at my eye level, aka punch to the face/head area.

Have fun ...


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello Dan,

In the beginning I've used both mung beans and sand. Out of the two I've preferred mung beans for the first 6 months or so. Then added rice, then replaced altogether with sand.

As for the height to hang them - work off your own height. The wall bags are for your personal conditioning and as the training has extra impact to you knuckles and wrist you want what's behind them body-wise to be well structured until your wrist strength is pretty good.

And as always - DONT FORGET THE DIT DA JOW. You can always make/get more jow but you're stuck with those hands till you die.

Almost forgot - everythingwingchun.com has a video from Master Wong all about their hanging bags, looking at it might give you some ideas.
http://www.everythingwingchun.com/wallbags-wing-chun-s/109.htm


----------



## profesormental (Feb 10, 2011)

Greetings.

I used to fill my bags the shame of my enemies defeat. Or rice.

Later sand is good, yet it can compact and you don't want to hit a piece of cement.

If you cover the bags with leather or vinyl or something I think it is good, because the canvas bags bite back. Massage hands after before nad efter strikingthe bag and don't overdo it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Domino (Feb 10, 2011)

Everything has been said, I would probably recommend a leather puch too.
And most importantly don't over do it to begin with, you will cripple yourself, soft is benficial too, get a good tight fist and co-ordination right.


----------

